
Propulsion Devices for Locomotion at Low-Reynolds Number - DmenshunlAnlsis
https://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/27065/56803050-MIT.pdf?sequence=2
======
ahazred8ta
It describes the Robosnail, which inches along a viscous layer of wet clay. In
related work, the finned Three-Link Swimmer and Robojelly jellyfish swim
through viscous fluids.

